# where i was today...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Was out on the finest scottish hills today...

Downhill mountain biking was the order if the day..... and the views didnt disappoint! ...

Glentress... for our foreign friends... it a mountain bike route of various levels.... just outside peebles-scotland.

Ofcourse you have to go UP...UP...and UP more... but the downhill is worth it for sure  ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I believe it was Clapton who said "I feel free"...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice !! i'm not very jealous .... 

I've spent all day in a dusty workshop


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice photographs.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Breathtaking, Scotland is one of the few places that I would truly love to visit.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

It's country to breathe in. I,ve fished and hiked there. Just seeing the pics makes me want to be there right now.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

What a nice place, with the bike and a slinga in the pocket you can fill the whole day


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OUCH! Makes my legs ache!!! Beautiful country, but I'm afraid my aged bod would not make it up on a bike. But, with a BionX electric assist, I would be up for it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Its certainly hard work... but going down... is WELL worth it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful trail ... well maintained. I would have found that a blast 20 years ago ... these days I am more into slow and easy. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Looks like a beautiful trail ... well maintained. I would have found that a blast 20 years ago ... these days I am more into slow and easy. :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Its owned by the forestry commission... so VERY well maintained...

Its free to use...but you pay parking...

The money goes straight back into maintaining the routes...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic Lee m8


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

looks better surfaced than the last time i rode it


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely ride, thanks for taking us with you !


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Theres a lot of time and effort put into maintaining these routes...

Theyre used all year round..by all levels of riders...

But when it goes wrong...

= broken wrist..


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I love Scotland and wish I could visit more.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Everything what is fun is a little bit risky, but it makes a lot of fun  !!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome video!! Makes me ready for warmer weather (and a touch dryer). I can relate to trail maintenance, work, but rewarding.

What kind of video camera do you have? Fun looking trails.

Also, my wife loves the song, who is that?

Thanks!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Camera is a... 'go-pro hero'

Song is 'small bump' by ed sheeran


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If that were me, it would have been my neck, not my wrist!!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great video thanks, as,I have my share of spills.
Fortunately none that have resulted in more than cuts and bad bruises.

Cheers Allan


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Oldstevie gave glentress a shot today... on his birthday no less!...

Still life in the bald dog yet  ...

Happy birthday mate.


----------

